# BARF Or PMR??



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Russell is fed PMR, and has been from 5 months. He gets a very balanced diet. I will feed 3 to 4 meals a week of tripe or ground elk, beef, venison, wild duck with kelp and GreenMin. And he will get eggs with sardines and Pumpkin a couple of times a week. The rest of the meals are raw, meaty bones. 
I learned a TON of stuff and got lots of help at this site, no matter what your decision 
Dog Food Forum


----------



## maxpoo (May 27, 2012)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> Russell is fed PMR, and has been from 5 months. He gets a very balanced diet. I will feed 3 to 4 meals a week of tripe or ground elk, beef, venison, wild duck with kelp and GreenMin. And he will get eggs with sardines and Pumpkin a couple of times a week. The rest of the meals are raw, meaty bones.
> I learned a TON of stuff and got lots of help at this site, no matter what your decision
> Dog Food Forum


Have you seen benefits in this short time??


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I believe I have. Russell had minor stomach problems from the day I got him. Now he's great. My little guy is 14 years old and I have always fed him raw beef bones, but now he gets either chicken, pork ribs, lamb neck, or turkey wings at least 3 meals a week. I have noticed a huge difference in his teeth. It takes some organizing and preparation, so much easier to grab a bag of kibble  But I believe it's worth the effort!


----------



## maxpoo (May 27, 2012)

PoodlePowerBC said:


> I believe I have. Russell had minor stomach problems from the day I got him. Now he's great. My little guy is 14 years old and I have always fed him raw beef bones, but now he gets either chicken, pork ribs, lamb neck, or turkey wings at least 3 meals a week. I have noticed a huge difference in his teeth. It takes some organizing and preparation, so much easier to grab a bag of kibble  But I believe it's worth the effort!


Well I started it for a short while with my pit bull mix Ruby. She was on it for about 2.5 weeks (not very long I know). Already her teeth were getting whiter and healthier looking, her coat looked shinier.... she looked all around better! She seemed to have more energy (although that's already in abundance as she isn't quite a year old). I loved WATCHING her eat.... weird but the enjoyment on her face was obvious as she crunched down her chicken backs! 
THEN... *dun, dun, dunnnnn* someone told me how she could have her organs perforated by a bone or a bone stuck under her jaw (not understanding that one) and she told me how even raw bones splinter..... I feel soooo confused


----------



## maxpoo (May 27, 2012)

I have heard that there isn't enough nutrition in a prey model diet.... (even though I would have started to add organ meats in there and I was watching her poop to make sure she wasn't getting too much bone). That eventually, over time, dogs will essentially begin to starve on the prey model diet!? 
Has anyone on here had their dog on PMR for a long period? Years? Entire life spans?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

maxpoo said:


> I have heard that there isn't enough nutrition in a prey model diet.... (even though I would have started to add organ meats in there and I was watching her poop to make sure she wasn't getting too much bone). That eventually, over time, dogs will essentially begin to starve on the prey model diet!?
> Has anyone on here had their dog on PMR for a long period? Years? Entire life spans?


That's ridiculous. They will starve on a prey model diet? It's not even logical. Do what you feel comfortable with.


----------



## maxpoo (May 27, 2012)

Here is the person that scared me lol-- 
Dental Heath - Vagreys - Page 4 - DogForum.net | Dog Forums and Community 
It's post number 34 in that thread...


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

maxpoo said:


> Has anyone on here had their dog on PMR for a long period? Years? Entire life spans?


I've been feeding raw since 1997, so I probably qualify. :biggrin: When I first started, the BARF style was all the rage, but I moved to PMR after a few years of that. I feed plenty of organs. All of my present dogs have eaten raw since joining my home with no ill effects. My Borzoi Flame just passed away in February at the age of 13, having been raised on raw since her arrival as a puppy. Borzoi life expectancy is something like 11 years, so she beat the odds despite having a very bad heart. I won't give the diet *all* the credit, but hey, it obviously didn't hurt! 

Our dogs eat "bone-in," not bone meal. Chicken, pork riblets, turkey necks and tails, anything. They eat organs regularly, as well as tripe at least once a week and fish now and then. None of them eat any sort of grain or vegetable matter.

The "scare tactics" stuff you read just isn't true. Don't worry about it. Check out this site, too: Raw Meaty Bones

Always happy to represent for the raw diet! Best thing I ever did for my dogs.

--Q


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm sorry! I totally forgot to state that I feed liver, heart, kidney as well! Ooops, my bad! But the raw meaty bones site as well as the dog food forum were my lifeline when I started, and I really recommend you check them out if you are serious about feeding raw.


----------



## Ruscha_Baby (May 22, 2011)

Hi

I've been feeding raw for 4 months, following a beginning with "decent" kibbles. I would never go back, mainly because my dogs wouldn't want me to (dogs never eat anything as eagerly as raw meat, which says it all really... if raw was not THE food for dogs, why don't they go as insane for kibble) but also because I have discovered that even getting things wrong is better than kibble. 

Once you have an idea of where to get what you need (you can't go wrong with whole rabbit as a foundation) then I find the learning process to be amazingly intuitive. I think this is because the dog owner also, over 100,000 years of evolution, has a pretty good instinct for nutritious meat.

Best of luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I've just been looking at the FDA warning referred to in the linked post. It specifically mentions cooked bones, rather than raw, which we all know to avoid. When I started thinking about feeding RMBs I researched for months. The only validated reports of dogs damaged by eating raw bones that I could find were related to marrow bones - weight bearing bones from large ungulates. Innumerable emergency ops for cooked chicken bones, cooked chop bones, etc, etc, but a striking absence of cases involving raw bones. Given the vested interests ranged against raw feeding, any cases would be likely to receive a great deal of publicity, one would think.


----------

